
Finally, Farm Tools For Her - Mz
http://modernfarmer.com/2014/07/finally-farm-tools/
======
steverb
As a man who maintains an acre of yard/garden + chickens, that shovel looks
pretty nice. Better leverage/ergonomics.

Not sure about the tiller though, in my experience the weight of the tiller
makes a big difference into how well it digs in. I'd be happy to be wrong, but
it's personally a moot point for me, as my old JD tiller from the 70's still
runs perfectly. I do like the "no vibration" handle though...just need to
figure out how to hack it together for my own digger.

------
gcb0
why make it a sexist argument?

its like this comic
[http://okcancel.com/comic/3.html](http://okcancel.com/comic/3.html)

it makes a nice point, but why put a girl there? don't all the nerds lack
upperbody strength?

~~~
dang
No off-topic flamewar tangents, please. If Hacker News can have a civilized
discussion about women's underwear without going haywire, I hope it can
discuss women's farm tools.

